# Spitfire Audio's Percussion Swarm



## Leonard Gaspar (Nov 11, 2019)

This was uploaded to the Spitfire YouTube Channel. Any idea as to what this is?


----------



## STec (Nov 11, 2019)

Finally! The extra mics for the Symphonic Range!


----------



## KallumS (Nov 11, 2019)

Got my fingers crossed for a David Attenborough beatboxing library


----------



## ridgero (Nov 11, 2019)

STec said:


> Finally! The extra mics for the Symphonic Range!



They are coming in 2020 according to Lukes posting on their website.


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Nov 11, 2019)

It's going to be subscription. 


or don't we do that this time?


----------



## davidson (Nov 11, 2019)

About time they had a new release, its been hours.


----------



## jamwerks (Nov 11, 2019)

Some kind of a special percussion kit !


----------



## cqd (Nov 11, 2019)

Refunds...

They're coins being given back to people..


----------



## TGV (Nov 11, 2019)

The band that played the tune for the Tweenies has finally been sampled?


----------



## reutunes (Nov 11, 2019)

Can we not fall down this rabbit hole again? This time around, if we keep expectations low maybe we won't end up with a 7000 post thread of conjecture, hyperbole and disappointment.


----------



## Digivolt (Nov 11, 2019)

It's quite obviously a sneak peak at an announcement to announce an announcement about an announcement


----------



## Henu (Nov 11, 2019)

I like Spitfire, but maybe it would be time to repeat the "quality over quantity"- mantra for a while at their HQ.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Nov 11, 2019)

It's the British Announcement Toolkit. With all the coolest soundscapes and bells'n'whistles you need when you're letting everyone know that it's coming soon.


----------



## Danny (Nov 11, 2019)

I will look at it


----------



## N.Caffrey (Nov 11, 2019)

To me sounds like LCO Percussions, thoughts?


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Nov 11, 2019)

looking back it almost seems ridiculous how down to earth their announcement of the first eco grid and BDT was. Both of them have really been something special bringing a new kind of workflow to the table.


----------



## Gerbil (Nov 11, 2019)

Standby for a Royal Albert Hall showcase, opening with a vintage warplane flyover and concluding with a musical tribute to Sunday roast dinners.


----------



## reutunes (Nov 11, 2019)

Gerbil said:


> Standby for a Royal Albert Hall showcase, opening with a vintage warplane flyover and concluding with a musical tribute to Sunday roast dinners.


...followed by a 3 month pre-sale period for a woodblock library.


----------



## Mornats (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm sure I heard some SUB bass, and there must be some SCRIPTing in there and was that the sound of ION particles?


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 11, 2019)

Sleigh Bells Studio Professional Series Volume 1?


----------



## 5Lives (Nov 11, 2019)

It’s fixing all the BBCSO issues and shortcomings!


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 11, 2019)

Seriously though, it sounds ethnic to me, with some taiko drums? The last wind instrument had an asian flavour.


----------



## ridgero (Nov 11, 2019)

I honestly don’t get it why they are already teasing a new product.


----------



## Mike Fox (Nov 11, 2019)

ridgero said:


> I honestly don’t get it why they are already teasing a new product.


Because BBCSO is soooo yesterday.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 11, 2019)

ridgero said:


> I honestly don’t get it why they are already teasing a new product.


‘Cause they’re a company with over 50 staff, offices in London and their business is making sample libraries? 😉


----------



## Alex Fraser (Nov 11, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> Sleigh Bells Studio Professional Series Volume 1?


Don’t get my hopes up..


----------



## tav.one (Nov 11, 2019)

Sounds like an Indian Percussion library


----------



## AndyP (Nov 11, 2019)

Exploding Waterbells with 127 dynamic layers!


----------



## robgb (Nov 11, 2019)

More mics for BBCSO.


----------



## MartinH. (Nov 11, 2019)

Tbh, I don't give a shit what it is, and if this thread gets thousands of posts again BEFORE THE PRODUCT EVEN RELEASES, I can't blame anyone for thinking this forum has become a joke, like so many art-related youtube channels that have turned into gloryfied home-shopping-channels.

The ProjectSAM S4 Pandora thread didn't even have 10 pages before the thing was released - it can be done! Y'all just need a liiittle restraint and keep the hype in check. You can do this! I believe in you! Just wait till after release. And if it's actually good then, get excited as much as you want!


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 11, 2019)

"Moan and Groan" library is my guess. MaG

Collection of the 8000 most commonly used Moans n Groans. EVO Grid'd so you can easily create the perfect 'bitch fest' after we forced you to buy it. You can even reverse them! So you can go back in time and wallow in retrospect of moanage.
Happy Thoughts and Positive Feeling Expansion packs will be brought out at a later date (free). But you can revert to MaG for these...


----------



## cqd (Nov 11, 2019)

I think I'm covered for moaning and groaning after BBCSO.. we'll see if this brings anything new to the table..


----------



## Zedcars (Nov 11, 2019)

This evening I’ve been moaning and groaning...but for entirely different reasons...now, where’d she go...?


----------



## redlester (Nov 11, 2019)

reutunes said:


> Can we not fall down this rabbit hole again? This time around, if we keep expectations low maybe we won't end up with a 7000 post thread of conjecture, hyperbole and disappointment.



And chocolate!! 

My first thought was is this not going to be their trailer video for Black Friday?


----------



## jbuhler (Nov 11, 2019)

redlester said:


> And chocolate!!
> 
> My first thought was is this not going to be their trailer video for Black Friday?


A chocolate sampler pack.


----------



## Christopher Rocky (Nov 11, 2019)

Guys i know what it is, 
its an extra LAV mic channel that's on the conductor for bbcso


----------



## Fleer (Nov 11, 2019)

Chocolates indeed. 
ITB


----------



## ManchesterMusic (Nov 11, 2019)

Just me or are they releasing more stuff now that Christian isn’t running things?


----------



## Wally Garten (Nov 11, 2019)

reutunes said:


> conjecture, hyperbole and disappointment



Yes, these ARE the things I come here for!

Personally, I hope it is some kind of weird percussion library. Anyway, I like what I'm hearing!


----------



## Denkii (Nov 11, 2019)

It definitely sounds like a subscription that you need for their libraries to run on Windows machines.
Yupp...think I nailed it this time.

The drums you hear are deeply sampled frustrated windows users who knock their heads against their tables btw.


----------



## Wally Garten (Nov 11, 2019)

hbjdk said:


> But you’re not hearing anything yet, are you



Are the sounds in the video not from the library? I guess I would have assumed that they are.


----------



## Lee Blaske (Nov 11, 2019)

My guess is it's something with a modern Japanese film-score vibe. Maybe they reached out to a film composer from Japan (a la Ólafur Arnalds). Either that, or Hans Zimmer has certainly had interest in Japanese percussion. Perhaps it's another collaboration with him.


----------



## Daily Patcher (Nov 11, 2019)

5Lives said:


> It’s fixing all the BBCSO issues and shortcomings!



Why fix your existing products when you can make new ones!


----------



## Lee Blaske (Nov 11, 2019)

FWIW, this is what a Japanese percussion swarm would look like...


----------



## gpax (Nov 11, 2019)

reutunes said:


> Can we not fall down this rabbit hole again? This time around, if we keep expectations low maybe we won't end up with a 7000 post thread of conjecture, hyperbole and disappointment.


_And so it came to pass, that users were blinded by their own previous shortcomings, giving way to speculation and giddiness of a device not yet released. As they venerated the unseen force, they danced as if they were helpless and victimized by entities they would later lash out against: marketing and hype. 

Even as they were the unwitting conduits of such forces themselves. 

And in their temptation and speculation, which in and of itself acted to serve the gods by honoring them with more free press, they were blinded to the realities of an EULA at the other end of the siren’s call - that straightforward path of no return (or refund). 

Yea, I say unto you, the beautiful visions and prophesied sounds come with a price, the value of which cannot actually ever be determined in advance. Though some claim it can be. 

“But it is for me the thing beckons,” some will say; “For me they have offered an opportunity to spare myself the greater burden of its increased value, later on.” 

And I say to you, this is the myth the blinds the soul, for in that alluring call one hears, is a different reality. It is not that all who sip of such cups, in advance, will be poisoned by its pre-release. Indeed, some have lived to tell the tale, and even boasted of healing properties. 

But let the words of the VI masters speak truth: the personal choice of taking a risk, if and when seduced by a prophetic-sounding thing that has not been tested in human hands, is a vanity of fortune. The burden on others who succumb to its poisons is ultimately their own burden to bear for making that choice. 

Blame not then, either fortune, nor hype, nor marketing, insofar as such blame is but a crutch. For in these very threads, we are beginning to see that blame really rests with vigils that obscure the above realities of a EULA, which the seemingly prophetic teaser doesn’t want you to think about. 

And yet still, it will be as if a great amnesia had settled across the land, even as those within their ranks nursed the wounds of a recent woe. Some beginning now to actually worship, if not obsess over, or dwell upon, the mere mention and riddle of the unreleased thing. And yet, diminished voices still cry out from a wilderness, echoing the wisdom of days when the elders would simply speak of such unreleased things with a simple word: “Await.”

Await, for there is really no value or purpose of use, until it has been tested in the trials of daily use. That being the mantra of the community, until forces began to grip the realm in a deep fog. 

For amidst these apparitions of temptation and promises of things yet to come, that call of wisdom to ignore things untested and unseen has been lost to the people. Yea, the people have lost their way, letting others control the narrative. 


Indeed, 7,000 scriptures filled one tablet, which is still being written to this day._


----------



## Wally Garten (Nov 11, 2019)

gpax said:


> And yet, diminished voices still cry out from a wilderness



So you're saying it's a choir library?


----------



## Lee Blaske (Nov 11, 2019)

gpax said:


> _And so it came to pass, that users were blinded by their own previous shortcomings, giving way to speculation and giddiness of a device not yet released. As they venerated the unseen force, they danced as if they were helpless and victimized by entities they would later lash out against: marketing and hype.
> 
> Even as they were the unwitting conduits of such forces themselves.
> 
> ...



Imagine a world without any risk takers. Las Vegas would close down tomorrow.


----------



## Zero&One (Nov 12, 2019)

Lee Blaske said:


> FWIW, this is what a Japanese percussion swarm would look like...




There's so much in that video that's impressive. Great!


----------



## Leonard Gaspar (Nov 12, 2019)

So, it appears we have percussion library incoming from Spitfire.


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 12, 2019)

Well, it's officially percussion! It sounds esoteric, so my thoughts would be LCO Percussion.


----------



## ridgero (Nov 12, 2019)

Sounds like a Waterphone


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 12, 2019)

Leonard Gaspar said:


> So, it appears we have percussion library incoming from Spitfire.



We both need to get a life.


----------



## Leonard Gaspar (Nov 12, 2019)

Go To 11 said:


> We both need to get a life.


Does seem that way, unfortunately :/


----------



## thereus (Nov 12, 2019)

The sound of Brexit.


----------



## Wally Garten (Nov 12, 2019)

I just got an email saying there's an announcement Thursday, and I'd love an esoteric percussion library for the holidays, so... All aboard the hype train!


----------



## MaxOctane (Nov 12, 2019)

ridgero said:


> I honestly don’t get it why they are already teasing a new product.



Spitfire *always *(like, every single time) announces a new product immediately after a lib goes officially on sale. Often it's a "minor" product ($149-179 intro price), as I'm guessing this will be.


----------



## SupremeFist (Nov 12, 2019)

It's another felt piano for people who can only play piano with smashed dynamics, but this one has 127 velocity layers, all _pp. _


----------



## Zee (Nov 12, 2019)

Percussion Swarm maybe ?


----------



## PerryD (Nov 12, 2019)

Leonard Gaspar said:


> So, it appears we have percussion library incoming from Spitfire.



A nice visual argument opposing liquid cooled computers. I only hope it wasn't their test bed PC with BBCSO 1.0.5 on it!


----------



## Lee Blaske (Nov 12, 2019)

ridgero said:


> Sounds like a Waterphone



Possibly, but SA already has a pretty extensive waterphone library. It sounds a bit deeper. Edgy scrapes like that can we gotten using bows on gongs, cymbals, etc.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts (Nov 12, 2019)

Go To 11 said:


> Well, it's officially percussion! It sounds esoteric


When you say it sounds "esoteric", what do you mean? Are they sounds not understood outside of a small pocket of people?


----------



## borisb2 (Nov 12, 2019)

wanted to give thumbs down but wasn't signed in on youtube.

Imagine, sitting in the cinema and there is a trailer, only showing „coming soon“ - with some sound blabber and nothing else  .. would make me angry, tbh.

Spitfire just lost my interest for any christmas sale they might have to offer this year.


----------



## Wally Garten (Nov 12, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> When you say it sounds "esoteric", what do you mean? Are they sounds not understood outside of a small pocket of people?



Only those who have been indoctrinated into the sacred mysteries can hear these drums!


----------



## redlester (Nov 12, 2019)

borisb2 said:


> Imagine, sitting in the cinema and there is a trailer, only showing „coming soon“ - with some sound blabber and nothing else  .. would make me angry, tbh.



I would love that! I absolutely detest trailers at the cinema.


----------



## Sjoerd Visser (Nov 13, 2019)

Wally Garten said:


> Only those who have been indoctrinated into the sacred mysteries can hear these drums!


----------



## Go To 11 (Nov 13, 2019)

Land of Missing Parts said:


> When you say it sounds "esoteric", what do you mean? Are they sounds not understood outside of a small pocket of people?


Yes, exactly that. Specialist. Not as recognisable to the ear as a snare, for instance. More mysterious. Exotic, you might say. Auxiliary, perhaps. Supplemental, even. Spitfire Aux Percussion, I'd even wager.


----------



## Wally Garten (Nov 13, 2019)

Go To 11 said:


> Yes, exactly that. Specialist. Not as recognisable to the ear as a snare, for instance. More mysterious. Exotic, you might say. Auxiliary, perhaps. Supplemental, even. Spitfire Aux Percussion, I'd even wager.



New, from Spitfire Studio -- The "What the Hell Is That?" Collection.


----------



## avocado89 (Nov 13, 2019)

Spitfire come on now! Give us more of those experimental/textural/evolution libraries. I haven't really been excited about a release from them since London Contemporary Orchestra Textures.


----------



## redlester (Nov 13, 2019)

avocado89 said:


> Spitfire come on now! Give us more of those experimental/textural/evolution libraries. I haven't really been excited about a release from them since London Contemporary Orchestra Textures.



Would you not class Haushka, Ambient Guitars, Orbis and Kepler as experimental/textural? Or were you being sarcastic?


----------



## avocado89 (Nov 13, 2019)

redlester said:


> Would you not class Haushka, Ambient Guitars, Orbis and Kepler as experimental/textural? Or were you being sarcastic?


Lol oops I guess I put my foot in my mouth again.

But technically Orbis and Ambient guitars are rehashes of older SA libraries.

Though Haushka does look intriguing.

So touché, I stand corrected!☺️


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 14, 2019)

*Percussion Swarm *confirmed
recorded at Air


----------



## Manaberry (Nov 14, 2019)

Zedcars said:


> Sleigh Bells Studio Professional Series Volume 1?


You were right!


----------



## davidson (Nov 14, 2019)

@SpitfireSupport Is there a way of only downloading say, 2 mixes? I really don't need 16 and I seem to be using drive space at a crazy rate nowadays.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Nov 14, 2019)

davidson said:


> @SpitfireSupport Is there a way of only downloading say, 2 mixes? I really don't need 16 and I seem to be using drive space at a crazy rate nowadays.


1. They already answered this question, the answer sadly is no
2. Are you actually talking about Percussion Swarm, or BBCSO?


----------



## ism (Nov 14, 2019)

Bluemount Score said:


> 1. They already answered this question, the answer sadly is no
> 2. Are you actually talking about Percussion Swarm, or BBCSO?



Someone reported a way to move most mics for BBCSO to a different drive ... a bit of a hack, but it was said to have worked. Presumably the same thing would work here.

Its somewhere in the 7000 posts on that other thread.


----------



## SonsofRest (Nov 14, 2019)

ism said:


> Someone reported a way to move most mics for BBCSO to a different drive ... a bit of a hack, but it was said to have worked. Presumably the same thing would work here.
> 
> Its somewhere in the 7000 posts on that other thread.



A few of us figured it out - can't speak for anyone else, but for me it was so I could put it on a laptop and not have to worry about carrying my external ssd with me.

It's not too difficult, just need to identify the mics/mixes (which is pretty straight-forward, going by the filenames), move those to wherever, and then repair the sections in the Spitfire app.

At least, that's all I remember having to do - I remember it being way easier than I expected.

Edit - If you mean having the mics split onto different drives and still being able to access them all, I have no idea, the method above only lets you use whatever is in one location.


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 14, 2019)

Back to Percussion Swarm !!


----------



## CT (Nov 14, 2019)

It's not for me, at least not at the moment, but it sounds pretty cool!

Every new textural (or whatever your preferred description for this kind of thing is) Spitfire release tempts me back into that world though....


----------



## davidson (Nov 14, 2019)

Bluemount Score said:


> 1. They already answered this question, the answer sadly is no
> 2. Are you actually talking about Percussion Swarm, or BBCSO?



You made me double check which thread I was in then - but yeah, I'm talking about swarm.


----------



## Zee (Nov 14, 2019)

Zee said:


> Percussion Swarm maybe ?


I want my cookie now


----------



## Living Fossil (Nov 14, 2019)

Zee said:


> I want my cookie now



Here you go:


----------



## erica-grace (Nov 14, 2019)

@Daniel James

Will we be getting a DJ walkthrough of this? (PLEASE!)


----------



## kgdrum (Nov 14, 2019)

Is it just me? I find this release totally underwhelming.i watched about 5 minutes of Paul’s walkthrough and moved on.


----------



## ism (Nov 14, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> Is it just me? I find this release totally underwhelming.i watched about 5 minutes of Paul’s walkthrough and moved on.



Whereas it strikes me as possibly the one percussion library that I would really like to buy.

I think the demos are amazing, I'd love to see how it would work with Orchestral swarm and the like. It's not something that I'd known I wanted, but I really feel what it would bring to the kind of things I like to write.


----------



## Daniel James (Nov 14, 2019)

erica-grace said:


> @Daniel James
> 
> Will we be getting a DJ walkthrough of this? (PLEASE!)



Sorry mate, probably not for this one!

-DJ


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 14, 2019)

ism said:


> Whereas it strikes me as possibly the one percussion library that I would really like to buy.
> 
> I think the demos are amazing, I'd love to see how it would work with Orchestral swarm and the like. It's not something that I'd known I wanted, but I really feel what it would bring to the kind of things I like to write.



Bias shows clearly, but Homay's Audio Track opens many interesting and positive options.
Brings to mind vintage song title ..... '_Sophisticated Lady_'

Will add this to other SF _ Swarms.


----------



## ism (Nov 14, 2019)

sostenuto said:


> Bias shows clearly, but Homay's Audio Track open many interesting and positive options.
> Brings to mind vintage song title ..... '_Sophisticated Lady_'
> 
> Will add this to other SF _ Swarms.




Yes, unsurprisingly for this kind of thing, Homay's demo is particularly good, and particularly makes me think I need this library. 





I wan't surprised to hear in interview Christian did with her that her background is in synths. She brings this sense of texture to compositions, which comes across in a kind of subtly on this kinds of libraries. 


Which is what draws me to this library, not the thonkingly loud stuff I'm sure you can to with it, but the nuance it could bring. The only other percussion I have is Albion One and V, which, though nice, isn't the most subtle. 


Although in fact, to this point, I've find Kontakt more or less good enough for most of what I would do with percussion (ie. not very much)

I'm never likely to buy an "epic percussion" library, but this really feels like something new. And suggest that I need to start think about percussion more texturally.

Fun library.


----------



## mralmostpopular (Nov 14, 2019)

The library sounds great, and I can see how it would be useful. I don’t see myself diving in with this one though. It’s a unique library for extra texture. I have a handful of texture libraries that only come out every once in a while. Maybe down the road during a sale, or something.


I wonder if anyone actually won a copy. They didn’t announce anything during the stream, or after.


----------



## idematoa (Nov 14, 2019)

I already have some tonal and atonal music in my head


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 14, 2019)

kgdrum said:


> Is it just me? I find this release totally underwhelming.i watched about 5 minutes of Paul’s walkthrough and moved on.



I didn’t want to be the first to say it, but yeah, underwhelming for sure. I did watch the whole video, and was disappointed.


----------



## ScoreFace (Nov 15, 2019)

I just watched the walkthrough and I have to say, I love it and will buy this lib! It is something I've always wanted to have, as I love the endless possibilities you have with percussion.

Big thumbs up from me!


----------



## Brasart (Nov 15, 2019)

I really really love the sound of the library, this is one of those libraries where its sound is instantly inspiring and unique to me - which happens a lot with Spitfire -, and I just can't wait to work on a project that gives me an excuse to buy it


----------



## Spectator (Nov 15, 2019)

too expensive - as usual.


----------



## idematoa (Nov 15, 2019)

I tapped a few notes to test too quickly.
I am pleasantly surprised by the dynamism of the percutifs elements, the sound recording is very successful.
Swarms and swells generated are magnified.
See you later.


----------



## playz123 (Nov 15, 2019)

Only a few weeks after spending $1100 CAN purchasing BBCSO, my credit card seems to be creeping out of my wallet once again, saying "feed me, feed me"!  I truly love what I've heard so hard and this library seems perfect for a new project I'm just starting, so it definitely looks as if it will soon be time to purchase it. And it was recorded at AIR so it should fit perfectly with my numerous other Spitfire libraries recorded at the same venue. As usual, thank you Paul for your excellent walkthrough (and thanks also to Paul and Christian for the new release video).


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 15, 2019)

playz123 said:


> spending $1100 CAN purchasing BBCSO



How did that happen? With the exchange rate $750 is is around $990.


----------



## Billy Palmer (Nov 15, 2019)

Can actually really see this fitting into my work, very tempting!


----------



## playz123 (Nov 15, 2019)

Wolfie2112 said:


> How did that happen? With the exchange rate $750 is is around $990.


You are forgetting the cost of a hard drive or SSD in order to avoid a download!  Total cost was "$1140.45" if you wish me to be exact! A well spent sum though.


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 16, 2019)

I've watched a walkthrough yesterday. An interesting concept and some gorgeous sounds and textures. The main sounds are great, but I imagine that they are also excellent fodder for sound design patches, though those weren't showcased much in the video. Pianos, keys, strings, and ambiances/textures are my main weaknesses, so I'll keep this library on my Spitfire wishlist for some future opportune time.


----------



## idematoa (Nov 16, 2019)

My First contact with PS :

_Presets used_

*SA - PS - Chimes & Phones - Pitched cloud*
*SA - PS - Eurasia - Sclavia*
*SA - PS - Xylophones - Pitched cloud*

Percussion Swarm


----------



## harmaes (Nov 16, 2019)

idematoa said:


> My First contact with PS :
> 
> _Presets used_
> 
> ...



Nice sounds. Which additional instruments have you used?


----------



## idematoa (Nov 16, 2019)

Others Instruments Used:
Audio Imperia - Nucleus - 2 Flts & 2 Clrnts 8va, Audio Imperia - Nucleus - Solo Flute & Solo Oboe, Heavyocity - Ascend Modern Grand - Ascendant Wings, Heavyocity - Ascend Modern Grand - Delicate Dance, Sonuscore - Elysion - Luna guitar - felt piano - Diamond Bells - Sine Ghosts - Twinkling Rhodes, Sonuscore - The Orchestra Complete - Harp plucked Violin 1 Sustain - Violin 2 Tremolo - Horn Sustain - Cello Sustain, Audio Imperia - Nucleus - Pads, SA - OS - Horns
That's all


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 16, 2019)

playz123 said:


> You are forgetting the cost of a hard drive or SSD in order to avoid a download!  Total cost was "$1140.45" if you wish me to be exact! A well spent sum though.



Oh yes! Good call. The exchange rate sucks, but you made a good investment.


----------



## harmaes (Nov 22, 2019)

@idematoa 
Did you notice an issue with the NKI patches for b - Glockenspiels and e - Marimbas which have no sound on the Pitch Cloud patch? p - Batas shows samples loaded on the black keys but they produce no sound?

I noticed in the Mapping Editor / List View that the Pitched Cloud samples aren't mapped in the NKI for Glockenspiel and Marimbas.The NKI versions in Close Pans and Extras and Mixed have the same issue.


----------



## emasters (Nov 22, 2019)

harmaes said:


> @idematoa
> Did you notice an issue with the NKI patches for b - Glockenspiels and e - Marimbas which have no sound on the Pitch Cloud patch? p - Batas shows samples loaded on the black keys but they produce no sound?
> 
> I noticed in the Mapping Editor / List View that the Pitched Cloud samples aren't mapped in the NKI for Glockenspiel and Marimbas.The NKI versions in Close Pans and Extras and Mixed have the same issue.



I contacted Jack in support about this earlier in the week. He let the dev's know and expects an upcoming fix.


----------



## harmaes (Nov 22, 2019)

emasters said:


> I contacted Jack in support about this earlier in the week. He let the dev's know and expects an upcoming fix.



Strange that Q&A didn’t catch that. It seems like someone broke the mapping last minute because the recent demos showed a working Pitch Cloud marimba.


----------



## fiction (Nov 30, 2019)

I'm almost taking the jump on this library, seems interesting to me. Curious on hearing some opinions from the people that actually bought it?


----------



## Fitz (Feb 12, 2020)

For anyone who bought and has used this library, is it worth it? The demos sound fantastic.


----------



## pfylim (Feb 13, 2020)

Spitfire is just all marketing. I hate every library they put out, I have over 10 and given up.

Really really lazy and terrible sampling. they are good at making eye candy.


----------



## Zero&One (Feb 13, 2020)

pfylim said:


> Spitfire is just all marketing. I hate every library they put out, I have over 10 and given up.
> 
> Really really lazy and terrible sampling. they are good at making eye candy.



Whilst I agree they are the leader in the marketing front, I'm very happy with most of their stuff I bought.
What have bought out of interest?


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 13, 2020)

I have a lot of Spitfire libraries and none of them is bad. Most of them could be better (when is that statement not true) but they are well designed and reasonably well executed. Lots of other companies make excellent libraries and those libraries surely suit other workflows and musical sensibilities better but SF libraries fit mine very well and these days I’m rarely surprised by a SF library when I buy one. The walkthroughs and demos give me a very good sense of the library’s capabilities, its strengths and its weaknesses. This is not true of all companies. So, yes, the SF marketing over promises as marketing will do but they also give enough other materials that you can usually assess those marketing claims and get a good sense of how the library will work for you.


----------

